# Help cat losing kittens at six weeks



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell is dropping blood and water all over the place. called vet and said take her and leave her if I want and the will keep an eye on her . Not much else they can do. I am not leaving her at the vets to get stressed up.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell has aborted one kitten and is now resting.Is it possible she could carry the other kittens . Anyone experienced this.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry . I wouldn't stress her out with a trip to the vets just yet. the vets know what is happening and are on hand already if anything changes. She's likely to go through the same stages as she would with a full term delivery, so it would be an idea to provide her with a birthing box and just be there for her and keep an eye on what's going on.

Like the vet has said, if she's gone into preterm labour, there's nothing they can do, I'd pop her down after delivery for a check up and to rule out infection (possible cause of preterm labour). She may need some antibiotics. 

So sad. I hope you're ok.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

It's possible that she could carry the other kittens to term as each kitten is contained seperately. It's likely that she'll continue labour tho and deliver all of the kittens. There's a greater risk of infection to the other kittens she's still carrying (if labour stops) as the cervix is now open.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I will watch her today and take her to the vets tomorrow for a check up.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes it is possible that she will carry the others to term, I have heard of this.

I am sorry, I know how distressing this is.

Liz


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

oh god how stressfull hope mummy cat and you are ok fingers crossed she carrys the rest to full term


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Hope you and your wee cat are ok and things work out for the best


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your messages. It is 9 hours since she aborted one kitten and she is really relaxed and eating her food as if nothing had happened. The stillborn kitten was well formed aand looked as if it had only just passed away with the placenta still attached. I am watching her tonight and will take her to the vets tomorrow if she is still OK for a scan .


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear your sad news ... hope all is ok!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope your doing okay with such a stressful time. Hoping things go as smoothly as they can.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Its devasting when they lose them happened to me last year lost five at seven weeks, my thoughts are with you and your queen:frown:


----------



## taraharding (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad news. I know just how you feel but there is still hope. My cat delivered a stillborn tuesday night afterwards her labor stopped. I decided to just keep a close eye on her as she was fine, eating drinking etc. This morning she delivered two perfect tabby kittens. I hope you too have a happy ending. X


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Regret that after seeing the vet today and following a scan there were no more kittens justhe one and maybe one other that was reabsorbed earlier.
At least she is fine and well and eating well. Hopefully there will be another chance much later after a good rest. Thanks for all your kind messages.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

silverhorse said:


> Regret that after seeing the vet today and following a scan there were no more kittens justhe one and maybe one other that was reabsorbed earlier.
> At least she is fine and well and eating well. Hopefully there will be another chance much later after a good rest. Thanks for all your kind messages.


im sorry to hear about your girl bless her.hopefully things will go well for you next time...


----------



## julie garfitt (Feb 1, 2011)

silverhorse said:


> Bluebell is dropping blood and water all over the place. called vet and said take her and leave her if I want and the will keep an eye on her . Not much else they can do. I am not leaving her at the vets to get stressed up.


hi is your cat for sale id like her if she is the one ive seen advetised julie


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

are you serious? i doubt she would get rid of her even if she was...so soon? u sure its the same cat?x


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

julie garfitt said:


> hi is your cat for sale id like her if she is the one ive seen advetised julie


Errrr what???


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

julie garfitt said:


> hi is your cat for sale id like her if she is the one ive seen advetised julie


why would you drag up a thread that is 7 months old about a cat losing its kittens to ask if its forsale??

also if it is forsale why not contact the person through the advert???


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry never realised it was old lol but still very strange!xx


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> why would you drag up a thread that is 7 months old about a cat losing its kittens to ask if its forsale??
> 
> also if it is forsale why not contact the person through the advert???


I know i thought this was weird too, doesn't state anyway that the poor cat is for sale  some people just don't care


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Can I put everyone straight please for the record. Bluebell is not for sale and is quite happy at home.


----------

